# Pixellation on Black Backgrounds



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Anyone else noticing excessive ghost images on dark backgrounds, especially after lighter images or credits are shown? When lettering or any lighter image disappears, it's almost as if it burned an image on the dark screen in the form of gray pixellation blocks. 

This occurs on all stations, all the time. It is also apparent throughout the show on dark scenes. Of course, it probably also happens on bright scenes, but it is not apparent on light backgrounds.

Incidentally, it is not the tv, as it never happens during playback of DVDs. My tv is a Director's series Hitachi 57" Ultravision.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like artifacting due to video compression to me.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

I think this could be something with the TV screen. How is your DVD hooked up to your TV? I would assume that your 942 is connected via hdmi. If that's the case then there is something wrong with your picture's refresh rate as it is too slow for the signal sent via hd cables. Try connecting your 942 to your TV using regular analog cable like rg59 and you will notice that the problem will not exist.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

But most likely is compression artifacts like Mark said


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

Well said, "any 'fuzz' or 'crap' introduced into an image or video sequence by the compression algorithm is called an ARTIFACT"


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

My TV is connected to the 942 via HDMI cable. Even if I temporarily tried using analog RG59, it might make the artifacts disappear, but would also eliminate HD signals.

If the problem is truly caused by excessive video compression, is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

No,


----------

